# Egrets, I've had a few...



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## AlisonM (Jul 22, 2014)

You'll certainly live to Egret that one, it's awful!


----------



## Redkite (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh dear.....


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 22, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Oh dear.....



That's exactly what I was going to put!


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Aw dear!  Awful


----------

